# Sitios o páginas para compartir



## yosimiro (Ago 8, 2016)

Así como hay un apartado de *Videos para compartir*, me parece que la función de este tópico, cubriría lo que queda fuera del mismo, porque el formato, no es un video.

E aquí algunos.

http://www.labioguia.com/notas/una-torre-que-convierte-aire-en-agua-potable


http://www.bioecologia.es/bioecologia/?q=node/185


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 10, 2016)

En el anterior se veían procesos de potabilización.

Aquí un ejemplo de combustible alternativo, que debo aclarar...


Para nada nuevo.

http://noticias.coches.com/noticias-motor/los-desconocidos-coches-a-lena/44237

http://www.fao.org/docrep/T0512S/T0512S00.htm


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2016)

En España circularon muchisimos coches con gasogeno , incluso hay una foto del coche de Franco con ese invento, supongo que a él no le hacia ninguna falta pero quedaba bien


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 1, 2016)

*Estadísticas sobre paneles solares*

http://www.cemaer.org/cual-es-el-mejor-panel-solar-pvtest/

http://www.cemaer.org/costo-por-watt-de-paneles-solares-por-pais/


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 4, 2016)

De aquí puede bajarse un interesante PDF, sobre fuentes conmutadas.


http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...20.pdf&usg=AFQjCNG9VtZvLN4jMOAKrqVEjoG94TeWsg

Y aquí en HTML, otro.

http://www.info-ab.uclm.es/labelec/Solar/elementos_del_pc/fuentes_de_alimentacion/fwFC.htm


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 17, 2016)

http://www.zootecniadomestica.com/conexionado-t-pl/


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2016)

Lo dicho, se describen dos tipos, uno híbrido, y otro, netamente solar.


http://www.cemaer.org/aire-acondicionado-solar/



http://www.lagranepoca.com/medio-am...100-ecologico-funciona-con-energia-solar.html


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 25, 2016)

http://www.bigbangnews.com/tecnolog...un-millon-de-vidas-por-ano-20160917-0024.html


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 28, 2016)

E aquí el enlace a una pagina
La que sigue.

y aun PDF

Sobre recubrimientos galvánicos, especialmente plata.

de ese PDF, extraje esto.



*Si mal no recuerdo,* el nitrato de plata, se puede obtener, sumergiendo un pedazo de plata en acido nítrico( usar guantes, máscara facial, delantal impermeable y toda la precaución posibles, además de trabajar en un lugar bien ventilado) el acido nítrico es sumamente agresivo, y las emanaciones dañinas

Se deja que el ácido haga su trabajo, y luego se deja reposar un día, se podrán ver los cristales de nitrato allí formados.

Se extraen filtrando ese líquido, dejando secar, y luego lo que dice el apunte.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 23, 2016)

*Si esto se confirma...*

Menudo avance.

https://es-us.noticias.yahoo.com/descubren-por-accidente-como-convertir-la-105441339.html


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 12, 2016)

*Pagina de circuitos electronicos (en Italiano)

Muy buen material:

http://www.webalice.it/crapellavittorio/


Mas de 500 circuitos practicos en electronica analoga y digital, dimmers y conversores A-D

Recomendada:buenpost:!!! 

*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 25, 2016)

Pagina China com miles y miles de circuitos electronicos (coletaneas) : http://www.doole.net/forum/ .
!Desejo que desfruten y les sea util !.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 13, 2017)

*Termosifón.
*


Este tema surgió en el arenero, pero me pareció que no debía perderse.

https://www.termic.cl/single-post/2016/06/28/Qué-es-Termosifón


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

Los automotores actuales refrigerados por agua llevan una bomba y entonces el radiador puede estar al mismo nivel e inclusive mas bajo , cómo en el caso de los deportivos de trompa baja :








Los Ford T o Ford A y hasta el año 40 , muchos refrigeraban sin bomba , por simple termosifón , entonces obligadamente el radiador debía estar mas alto :


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 15, 2017)

Una técnica similar se usa para enfriar los transformadores embebidos en aceite.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 25, 2017)

Parece algo interesante.

http://www.dforcesolar.com/energia-solar/primer-modulo-solar-genera-electricidad-lados/


----------



## yosimiro (May 4, 2017)

*Sobre generación eólica.*

http://ecoinventos.com/proyecto-vortex/

http://ecoinventos.com/invelox/

http://ecoinventos.com/el-arbol-del-viento-turbinas-silenciosas-para-ciudades/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2017)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una dirección de un sitio Ruso ya traduzido para lo Ingles con muchos circuitos interesantes  http://zpostbox.ru/index_e.html
Son diseños (proyectos) de topologias  nada comuns o muy poco conocidos .
Para quien dominar lo idioma ruso picar en "home" al final de la pagina , hay mucho mas aun......
!Desejo que le gusten y sea util!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ardogan (May 28, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , dejo aca una dirección de un sitio Ruso ya traduzido para lo Ingles con muchos circuitos interesantes  http://zpostbox.ru/index_e.html
> Son diseños (proyectos) de topologias  nada comuns o muy poco conocidos .
> Para quien dominar lo idioma ruso picar en "home" al final de la pagina , hay mucho mas aun......
> !Desejo que le gusten y sea util!.
> ...



Gracias Daniel, la verdad que los rusos suelen tener cosas bastante interesantes que no se encuentran fácil, o por lo menos no se ven en otros lados.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2017)

!Sitio Argentino con miles de esquema electricos , diseños  y mucho mas! : http://www.hora13.com/
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 5, 2017)

http://mitosytimos.blogspot.com.ar/2012/05/ahorradores-energia-un-engano.html


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2017)

!Ejelente sitio con todo para RF , altamente recomendado!.
http://lsedr.weebly.com/ 
!Suerte!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 5, 2017)

http://www.gstriatum.com/energiasol...ial-de-construccion-a-partir-del-co2-en-2020/


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 29, 2017)

http://www.dforcesolar.com/energia-solar/primer-tren-impulsado-100-energia-solar/


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> http://www.dforcesolar.com/energia-solar/primer-tren-impulsado-100-energia-solar/





> El primer tren 100% impulsado por energía solar del mundo recorre las vías de Byron Bay, Australia. Byron Bay Railroad Company renovó un tramo de vías de tres kilómetros, o casi dos millas, y restauró un tren patrimonial, equipándolo con una matriz solar de 6.5 kilovatios (kW) con paneles solares flexibles. Un servicio limitado se realizó y el servicio completo estará listo para comenzar en enero.



*6,5KW* me parece demasiado poco como para mover un tren.

Mi cortadora de césped tiene mas potencia.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 29, 2017)

Por eso decía que *"algo es algo"*, luego complementan con el banco de baterías. etc.
Creo que la superficie posible de celdas en un tren, es bastante amplia,* no digo para el impulso,* pero si para economizar en otras tareas necesarias para su funcionamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2017)

Mi no entender , los trenes de 6 vagones  usan locomotoras diesel de 5.000 Hp , o sea 5.000 / 6 = 800 Hp = 600 kW


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2017)

Tampoco es que hace falta taaaaanto, esta locomotora tiraba hasta 4 vagones con una motor fiat 12 cilindros boxer de menos de 800HP







Pero entre *800HP* y *6,5KW* hay algunos Watts de dieferencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2018)

Nuevo #535
Hola a todos , estube pesquizando y encontre un sitio con eses maravillosos escaners : veer en : Electronics Magazines Page y Electronics Resources Page
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aav (Abr 5, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tampoco es que hace falta taaaaanto, esta locomotora tiraba hasta 4 vagones con una motor fiat 12 cilindros boxer de menos de 800HP (...foto eliminada por comodidad)...
> 
> Parece que se trata de 220 Kw que arrastran una configuración similar, propulsor y un vagón. Fuente: Byron Bay Train  » Service


----------

